# Resident Evil 5 Problem



## juchu (2. März 2011)

Hoffe dass der Thread hier richtig ist.

Bräuchte
mal Hilfe von Jemanden der sich gut auskennt. Bei mir funktioniert
das Spiel nicht.Mein System: Win7 Home 64bit, 4gb ram,
Intel Celeron E1200@1.6ghz 1.6ghz, Radeon x1950 pro (512mb?!)

Habe
das Problem dass der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt (nachdem ich das Spiel
starten will) ins Spielmenü komm ich aber noch ohne Probleme nur die
Schrift wird dargestellt (producer usw?) aber das bild bleibt
schwarz, ton hört man aber. Auch wenn ich den Benchmark starte
werden etwa nur 20sekunden angezeigt. Danach bleibt das Bild stehen
und der Sound geht weiter.
Hoffe jemand liest das der sich damit
auskennt und kann mir ein wenig helfen, denn so richtig Ahnung habe
ich PCmäßig nicht.

Ich weiß dasses nicht "wer weiß
wie gut" laufen wird auf dem System. Sprich alle Details usw
kann ich zu 99% vergessen. Aber spielbar müsste es doch sein wenn alles runtergeschraubt ist oder
nicht? 
Wäre
schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte bzw eine Lösung nennen könnte.
Und nein ich meine nicht sowas wie "kauf dir n neuen
Pc"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht
ists ja auch "nur" eine Komponente die nicht kompatibel ist
o.ä.?! 

Vielen
Dank im vorraus

Gruß

Juchu

Edit: Ganz vergessen...DX
11 ist installiert. Der aktuellste Grakatreiber ist drauf.
Einstellungen im Gamemenü hab ich mal komplett runter geschraubt.
Also was anzeigen sollte er da schon denk ich. Auch wenns eventuell ruckelig wäre.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. März 2011)

Hallo, 

ich hast du mal probiert das Spiel im DX9 bzw. DX10 Modus zu starten?  Ist das ein Laptop auf dem Du 
Resident Evil spielen möchtest. Die Grafikkarte ist schon sehr schwach auf der Brust. Wenn die Grafikkarte nichts anzeigt, du die aktuellsten Treiber installiert hast, was du ja schreibst und der Bildschirm trotzdem schwarz bleibt, kann die Grafikkarte die DX11 Renderbefehle des Spiels nicht umsetzen, ergo es liegt zu 99,999% an der Grafikkarte.

Probier einfach mal aus im DX9 bzw. DX 10 Modus zu starten. Bei Windows 7 must du nachträglich DX9 installieren. Am besten die Redistributable hier mal der Link: 

http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX_13002926.htmhttp://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX_13002926.html


----------



## juchu (3. März 2011)

Ist mein Desktop Rechner. Die Karte die drin steckt dürfte eine DX9 Karte sein. DX10 Modus noch nicht getestet (aus dem Grund) 
Das mit dem DX9 installieren wusste ich nicht und werds morgen mal austesten. Danke für den Link. 
Frage wäre, wenns wie du meinst die Graka ist, welche würde zu meinem sonstigen System passen womit ich Resident Evil 5 zocken könnte? Irgend ein Tip? Ram und prozessor dürften doch reichen oder irre ich mich da?

Gruß & Danke nochmals 

Juchu


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2011)

Also, der Prozessor ist extrem schwach für heutige Verhältnisse, ist schwer zu sagen, ob der für Resident Evil 5 reicht. Leider steht bei dem Spiel nur eine Prozessorgeneration, nicht aber, welchen Mindesttakt die CPU haben sollte. Aber versuch es erstmal mit einer neuen Grafikkarte. Mehr als eine AMD 5770 wäre für die CPU aber nicht sinnvoll, bzw. falls Du ne neue CPU besorgst und es keine Top-CPU ist, wäre eine 5770 auch passend: http://www.pcgames.de/Preisvergleich/?cat=gra16_512&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=5770&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf= 


vlt. nenn auch mal Dein Mainboard. Kannst Du bei Bedarf mit dem Tool CPU-Z bei "Mainboard" nachsehen.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. März 2011)

@juchu, 

ich habe noch eine Geforce 9500 GT hier rumliegen. Wenn du möchtest verkaufe ich sie dir günstig... Die Karte ist noch nie übertaktet worden. Hättest du früher geschrieben hätte ich sogar noch eine 9800GT gehabt... Naja. Also wenn Interesse besteht kann ich dir gerne ein Bild von der Grafikkarte schicken - sie ist auch nicht zerkratzt oder beschädigt^^


----------



## juchu (3. März 2011)

So, habe DX9 installiert (von dem Link oben) hat leider aber nichts gebracht. 

Mein Mainboard (mit CpuZ ausgelesen) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 

Juchu


----------



## Crysisheld (4. März 2011)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal nachfragen. In´s Hauptmenü kommst du und da siehst du auch alles nur im Spiel selber siehst du nichts? Oder bleibt der Bildschirm nach dem Start schwarz?

Hmm hast du vielleicht Windows XP irgendwo rumliegen oder Vista was du mal testweise installieren kannst um zu schauen ob es vielleicht unter diesen Betriebssystemen läuft? 

Wie lange ist die letzte Festplattenformatierung her? Es gibt Leute die haben Seit drei oder vier Jahren einen Rechner nicht einmal formatiert, der ist zugemüllt wie noch mal was und dann läuft alles nur noch so mit Glück und so.


----------



## juchu (4. März 2011)

Rechner ist erst vor kurzem (vor maximal einer Woche) neu aufgesetzt worden. 
Ins Hauptmenü komme ich rein. 
Wenn ich das Spiel starte habe ich (ausser der Schrift) kein Bild, alles andere ist schwarz. Sound ist aber zu hören. 
Danach drück ich Esc. Es beginnt wohl (laut Soundkulisse) ein zweites kurzes Video?! Dann kommt ein Ladebildschirm. Danach crasht es dann komplett. Grad eben sogar mit einer Fehlermeldung "Err09 unsupported function" 
Verstehe nur Bahnhof. Will eigentlich nur das Game zocken *schnief* 
Würds das für meine Konsole geben hätt ich nun gar kein Problem... aber als Fan der Serie...

Edit: der Benchmark schaffts übrigens auch nicht. Der hängt sich nach maximal 15sekunden auf. --> Crash to desktop
Hier bleibts Bild stehen der Sound geht weiter.

Möchte mich nochmals bedanken für eure Hilfe bis hier her. Echt klasse von Euch.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. März 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und angeblich soll man in der  config.ini bei 

Resolution=792x572 ändern. Anstatt dieser 792x572 gib mal deine Monitorauflösung da ein, die du in Windows benutzt.

dann abspeichern und nochmal starten probieren.

Ach genau. Die config.ini liegt im Verzeichnis* Eigene Dokumente\CAPCOM\Resident Evil 5



*


----------



## Adamanthul (4. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab schlechte Nachrichten für dich, mit deinem jetzigen Pc wird das Spiel definitiv nicht zum Laufen zu bringen sein.
Ich hatte selbiges mal vor ungefähr einem Jahr auf einem Amd 64 3200+ (2,2Ghz) und einer X1950GT versucht, ich hatte dieselben Probleme wie du, Spiel ging nicht Benchmark bricht nach wenigen Sekunden ab.

Nach langem googlen wird man dann fündig, das Spiel unterstützt Karten der 1xxx Serie nicht, weshalb du es standardmäßig nicht zum laufen bringen kannst. Es gibt allerdings eine kleine Datei (ich weiß leider nicht mehr von wo) die dem Spiel vorgaukelt, dass du eine Geforce 8800 hast, dann lässt sich das Spiel starten und auch spielen. In meinem Fall waren das dann allerdings FPS im einstelligen Bereich bei 800x600 und niedrigsten einstellungen, also unspielbar.

Da deine Cpu auch noch mit niedrigeren Taktraten ausgestattet ist vermute ich mal, dass du ähnliche ergebnisse erzielen würdest. (Zumindest aufgrund der Grafikkarte, auch wenn die Cpu den minimalen Anforderungen entspricht glaube ich kaum, dass damit vernünftige FPS erreicht werden können.)

Kurz gesagt mit deinem jetzigen System kannst du das vergessen, ohne Graka (und whsl. auch Cpu) Wechsel wird das nichts.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## juchu (4. März 2011)

Juut dann is das Thema ja erstmal gegessen... Kann jemand einen Komplett PC bzw. ein paar Komponente empfehlen um den passenden Rechner zu basteln für das Game? So dass ich es ruckelfrei mit guter Auflösung spielen kann. 
Kann ich die Rambausteine und das Board noch weiter verwenden oder muss/sollte es ein komplett neuer PC werden. Auch hier wieder die Fragen da ich nicht viel Ahnung habe, hoffe ihr verzeiht mir wegen der Unwissenheit... 

Gruß und Danke

Juchu


----------



## Crysisheld (5. März 2011)

Also wenn ich jetzt einen neuen PC

 bräuchte, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle erst mal überlegen was habe ich schon bzw. was kann ich noch brauchen. Also da wären ja bestimmt mal die DVD Laufwerke und Festplatten. Den Ram Speicher würd ich auch weiterverwenden, ich hab z.B. noch nen DDR2 kann aber trotzdem gut spielen. Also da muss es nicht der teuerste und schnellste sein. Dann noch das Gehäuse. 

Ich hab mal die Komponenten rausgesucht, die ich mir persönlich kaufen würde und wo ich denke dass es vom Preis OK ist. Es gibt bestimmt noch ein paar Mitglieder hier, die haben mehr Ahnung und sparen vielleicht an der ein oder anderen Stelle oder haben ne bessere günstigere Komponente. Es ist auch schon sehr spät man möge mir also bitte vergeben, dass ich nicht sonderlich viel Lust habe jetzt auch noch Preise zu vergleichen  


Prozessor: 

www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p631879_Intel-Core-2-Quad-Q8400-4x-2-66GHz-So-775-TRAY.html 



Passendes Mainboard wenn du den alten Speicher weiter verwenden willst: 

www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p492240_Gigabyte-GA-G31M-ES2L-G31-S775-mATX.html



Passendes Mainboard wenn du neuen Speicher kaufen willst: 

www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p650497_Gigabyte-GA-P43T-ES3G-I-P43-S775-ATX.html



Zum neuen Board auch noch neuer Speicher: 

www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p620135_2x2048MB-Kingston-HyperX-DDR3-1333-CL7-Kit-XMP.html


Grafikkarte: 

www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p699323_1024MB-Point-of-View-GF-GTX-460-GDDR5-PCI-E.html



Dann brauchst du nen Lüfter für die CPU weil der nicht dabei ist: 

www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p493612_Zalman-CNPS-7000C-S939--AM2--775.html


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2011)

Also, neue moderne Systeme basieren auf DDR3-RAM, und Dein Board hat sicher höchstens DDR2.


Ich frag mal so: was würdest Du denn ausgeben können, und hast Du eine windowsCD mit Produktkey, also hast Du ein Windows, das Du weiterverwenden kannst, oder muss ein neues her?


----------



## juchu (5. März 2011)

Das oben genannte Betriebssystem hab ich mit Key. Windows 7 home Premium edition 64 bit version von Amazon gekauft vor einem Monat. Dazu eine Solid State Platte.

Ausgeben is so ne Frage... Würd sagen unter 1000€ wenns irgendwie geht. Bloß bekommt man da was gescheites. Wie gesagt ist es so dass ich nicht wirklich viel an dem PC Spiele. Da wäre unter anderem sowas wie Counter Strike Source, CSI Spiele, Resident Evil 4 & 5, Street Fighter 4 und eventuell sowas wie nfs most wanted & World of Warcraft eventuell noch n paar ältere Strategie Spiele.
Wenn man nun investiert soll das Resi natürlich nich wie sonstwas ruckeln und dabei dumm ausschauen. bzw nur gerade so laufen. Sondern schon "vernünftig"
 Wenns irgendwie gehen würde würd ich sogar sagen ich würd max. 600€ ausgeben aber ich weiß nicht wie realistisch das wäre bei dem geforderten.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2011)

Das ist doch überhaupt kein Problem 

Also, für Resident Evil "reichen" würde schon was für 400-500€. Für 600€ kriegst Du sogar nen PC, der auch für ganz neue Spiele locker reicht.

Siehe das Bild im Anhang, das wäre eine sehr gute Zusammenstellung mit ner GRafikkarte, die auch für kommende neue Spiele locker reicht - das kostet in der Summe keine 600€ bei http://www.hardwareversand.de - die bauen Dir das auch zusammen (Menüpunkt "PC-Konfigurator" ) - Nachteil: beim Konfigurator wird ein an sich "zu gutes" Netzteil als Minimum vorgeschlagen. Eines für 50-60€ würde da auch reichen. Das auf dem Bild wäre natürlich umso besser, wär halt nur nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## juchu (6. März 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe. Ihr seit Klasse. Werd mir die Auswahl mal anschauen und wahrscheinlich dann auch bestellen. 

LG

Juchu


----------

